# Happy birthday OTAKU



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the Happy Hackmaster!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Gary! Hope you got LOTS of prop making goodies!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, thanks, guys! I'm giving myself a gift - I get to start the witch build tomorrow, and no interruptions from the kids!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hope it's a great day!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happiest of birthday to one of the prop building GREATS - I hope you have a wonderful day, Otaku!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday Gary, enjoy the uninterupted prop building fun and all the other goodness!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have a great one Otaku!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Gary/Otaku, and many more!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a very Happy Birthday, Otaku!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Otaku!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day Otaku


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Otaku


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Otaku, I hope you had a great day!!*


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Otaku!*


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otaku. I hope you have a great day and Night!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Otaku!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gary!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks again, all! My wife and the kids (!) all forgot my B-day this year. What would I do without you guys?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry for you. My family never forgets my birthday. I won't let them.


----------

